
RIAA Failed To Disclose Expert’s Lobbying History to “Six-Strikes” Partners - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-failed-to-disclose-experts-lobbying-history-to-six-strikes-partners-121026/
======
wmf
The report needs to be public regardless of who wrote it. The arbitration
process for these strikes can't function without evidence.

------
acabal
I assumed the CCI itself was some sort of RIAA/MPAA arm. I guess not?

~~~
wmf
It's nominally independent, but those pesky bloggers keep finding information
that they weren't supposed to.

------
benologist
RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!

